# Santa Barbara Area



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

After seeing the TOC tackle "Gibraltar" I've been wanting to give it a go. To make the train ride to SB worthwhile I would like to include a bit more miles so I'm asking for feedback/suggestions on a hilly loop.

As a starting point I created the following route:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16844927

Up, Gibrlatar, out and back on "Camino Cielo" then down to the coast (the long way) and back to SB.

For those in the know, anything I should add/remove?

Thanks!


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I think you have chosen an excellent route. Have a coffee at Handlebar on Canon Perdido before you start.

You could add a climb of Farren Road, that is located just West of the end of the Cathedral Oaks Road right where you would otherwise be turning back East, that may add 5 or so miles for an out and back there. Also, instead of going onto Campus via El Colegio, you could take the Deveruex Slough road? to Coal Oil Point and then back along a trail on the ocean bluffs suitable for road bikes to Isla Vista and then UCSB.

Before you started climbing you could add any number of options in Montecito, I would say along the beach to San Ysidro and then up to Mountain Drive would be great which would take you to the base of Gibralter. Your route will take awhile though, so I would be careful adding stuff early, you do have a train to catch!

Other tips, when you are up on Camino Cielo in particular, keep your jersey zipped up, lot's of bees. You can obtain water at a small residential area near the top part of Painted Cave. After you turn left on Painted Cave, you will descend a short ways and then on your right there is an entrance to some houses, at the entrance area there is a spigot always available to refill bottles. Be careful on the descent of Painted Cave and Old San Marcos, I love them but there are some very tight curves with decreasing radius and always expect a car coming up. In particular, it is possible to obtain significant speed on the Old San Marcos section.....great route, have fun!


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Great feedback, thank you! Specially the water spot...that was one of my concerns.

Adding Fern + Coal Oil Point makes this a very worthwhile ride:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16879129


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

It's easy to miss the water stop, I wish I had exact distance or could remember the name of the little housing tract....looks like your map actually has it marked. Do make sure you allow yourself adequate time. Between the hard climbing and finding your way around on some complex and some poorly marked areas, it will be a pretty long day. In particular, the area between Coal Oil Point through campus and then to the bike path and to the entrance of Hope Ranch (Los Palmas) will take longer than you think it should. It's a great area to ride and explore, I encourage you take it; but if you find yourself pressed for time, you may want to take a more direct route to Los Palmas (stay on Hollister to Modoc).


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Flattire gave you great feedback already. I've done Gibraltar a few times, most recently with Rapha's crew on the day of the TOC. The best part is that Gibraltar road has been repaved! I couldn't believe it was the same climb. The pavement is much smoother now than it was a year ago when there were so many cracks and broken pavement. 

Agreed about Painted Cave descent...very technical. If you get the chance on another day, climbing up Painted Cave is fun if you love steep switchbacks!

Have fun.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback fellows.

Looking forward to the ride.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn. I used to do those roads regularly in the early 1970's. On my one-size-too-large Gitane Tour de France. In long Levi's. Long hair flowing free. I did, though, have toe clips and proper shoes & cleats. Utterly glorious. Enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Haven't been on Camino Cielo in years


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

*the easy way out*

Santa Barbara 100 | SB100 | Santa Barbara Century | Cycling Event | Santa Barbara Cycling | 100 Mile Ride | Charity Event | Fund Raiser


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

the omegaman said:


> Santa Barbara 100 | SB100 | Santa Barbara Century | Cycling Event | Santa Barbara Cycling | 100 Mile Ride | Charity Event | Fund Raiser


Not a bad option...unfortunately the date does not work for me.


----------

